# Conmputer Security - and why it's probably a waste of time and money.



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

*Der Spiegel (1) *yesterday confirmed what many who follow security matters have, in some instances known and in others suspected, that iron clad data security doesn't exist. 

Security might deter or repel a few Script-Kiddies, but anyone who wants onto your computer can get onto your computer.

Even if you shelled out the MegaEuros to *Juniper (2)* (Largest Network Hardware, Firmware and Software manufacturer/supplier in the Western World)

This quote from Juniper's Sales Propaganda reveals actually the worst facet of their "IronClad" system:


> _Junos integrates network routing, switching, security, and network operating services in a single network operating system _to reduce the complexity of a network.


*LeakSource (3)* Spells it out in detail (for Pictures/Software Catalogue scroll down to bottom lengthy article)

*NOTES:*
*(1)* NSA Secret Toolbox: ANT Unit Offers Spy Gadgets for Every Need - SPIEGEL ONLINE

*(2)* 

*(3)* [url=http://leaksource.wordpress.com/2013/12/30/nsas-ant-division-catalog-of-exploits-for-nearly-every-major-software-hardware-firmware/[/url]


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

After a couple of security issues my brother told use about Ubuntu Linux. Since then we have had no securities and no trouble at all with our computers. The best is we never have to worry about waiting a month before any security issues are dealt with. Our Ubuntu Linux system just downloads when it finds that updates are availible it's just that simple. 

Also it's free.

Krystyna


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Janina k said:


> Ubuntu Linux.
> Also it's free.Krystyna
> 
> Krystyna


Slackware here, Krystyna, but Linux and in fact all POSIX boxes heve some vulnerabilities. 

Mostly the casual hackers ignore them as Windows is running on most boxes these days.


----------

